# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Что вы делаете, когда вам грустно?

## brus-nika

Что вы делаете, когда вам грустно?
Пишите комментарии, пжст.
Или свои варианты. Что  вы делаете, когда вам грустно? И надолго ли помогает что-то.

----------


## Unity

Брожу среди кладбища, вглядываясь в лица давно мёртвых 'аватаров' сердца всего сущего… 
Это успокаивает, — это словно _обещание_ — все мы Здесь подохнем — и это прикончит _боль_, порождённую неведеньем всех экзистенциальных истин, порождённую миром расщеплённости, миром, в коем мы — не одна семья, но кое-то полчище волков, поглощающих друг друга словно бы змея со знака Уробороса… 
Смерть — единственная реальность — и её познание может подарить нам мудрость… 
Жизнь… абсурдна и пуста; жизнь ломает планы; жизнь ворует у нас мечты… Жизнь тщетна… 
Смерть, — 'Земля Обетованная', то искомое 'эльдорадо', кое мы всегда искали…

----------


## brus-nika

Когда мне грустно, я врубаю музыку, соседи меня уже ненавидят, но музыка помогает не надолго и приедается со временем. 
 А потом опять как будто чего-то ищешь, и не знаешь нафига ты здесь.
А кладбище далеко находится. Еду туда на поезде минут 40. Там люблю вглядываться в года на табличках и памятниках и считать кто сколько прожил. На могилу сестры вообще ходить до сих пор  без слез не могу, так что никакого успокоения там. Часто мечтаю лежать там, рядом, и успокоиться наконец, т.к. всё заеб...ло.

----------


## zmejka

Думаю про свой набор для "хорошей смерти"  :Wink:

----------


## Ранний

Что думать про набор. Я вот всегда плАчу. Слезы сами льются

----------


## microbe

Когда грустно размышляю о смысле жизни, о Вселенной...

----------


## Rum

Как правило, пытаясь себя успокоить, всё больше загоняю себя в эмоциональный капкан.

----------


## brusnika

> Как правило, пытаясь себя успокоить, всё больше загоняю себя в эмоциональный капкан.


 бывает)

----------


## Игорёк

> вглядываясь в лица давно мёртвых 'аватаров'


 ахаха)) ну отжог брат )))) "зацени ка аватарку".. господи, какая мерзость ))

----------


## Игорёк

Я порой сочувствую другим убогим, обделенным женской лаской чувакам, сидящим за компами в родительских квартирах. Меня от тоски выручает гараж. Там можно делать всё что угодно и ни кто не скажет что ты мудак..

----------


## Игорёк

> Когда мне грустно, я врубаю музыку, соседи меня уже ненавидят, но музыка помогает не надолго и приедается со временем. 
>  А потом опять как будто чего-то ищешь, и не знаешь нафига ты здесь.
> А кладбище далеко находится. Еду туда на поезде минут 40. Там люблю вглядываться в года на табличках и памятниках и считать кто сколько прожил. На могилу сестры вообще ходить до сих пор  без слез не могу, так что никакого успокоения там. Часто мечтаю лежать там, рядом, и успокоиться наконец, т.к. всё заеб...ло.


 Почему наушники не используешь ? хорошая альтернатива, когда душа требует громкость выше средней.

----------


## brusnika

> Почему наушники не используешь ? хорошая альтернатива, когда душа требует громкость выше средней.


 если долго в них сижу с оч.громким звуком, через час где-то начинает голова болеть..

----------


## Aare

Странно, что из всех проголосовавших, я одна звоню кому-то из друзей или родственников)

----------


## ilya23

> Я порой сочувствую другим убогим, обделенным женской лаской чувакам, сидящим за компами в родительских квартирах. Меня от тоски выручает гараж. Там можно делать всё что угодно и ни кто не скажет что ты мудак..


 Мудак...

----------


## Никто и ничто

1) Музыка, особенно грустная, под настроение
2) Хороший фильм на ночь
3) Помузицировать
4) Движуха, если на это есть силы




> Я порой сочувствую другим убогим, обделенным женской лаской чувакам, сидящим за компами в родительских квартирах. Меня от тоски выручает гараж. Там можно делать всё что угодно и ни кто не скажет что ты мудак..


 Не стоит быть таким категоричным, не всем дано победить свою инфантильность и/или психологические проблемы. Эти чуваки и так наказаны тем, что обделены женским вниманием...

----------


## ilya23

за что наказаны? и кем?

----------


## Kranston

Иду в магазин, беру 0.5 вискаря и бутылку колы и вуаля. Дежурный лед в холодильнике всегда есть. Употребляю обычно под пятую циву.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Когда совсем хреново, просто пою песенки )

----------


## microbe

> Иду в магазин, беру 0.5 вискаря и бутылку колы и вуаля. Дежурный лед в холодильнике всегда есть. Употребляю обычно под пятую циву.


 Жёстко, не любитель крепкого.

----------


## Ами

Слушаю мелодию дождя

----------


## Ами

Полностью согласна

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Полностью согласна


  С кем или с чем?

----------


## Unity

Занимаюсь медитацией и самоанализом, пытаясь понять: почему сознание жаждет вновь использовать чистый белый холст мига Здесь/сейчас для Творчества сумрачных иллюзий и самообмана? Почему оно подсело на этот наркотик? Чего оно добивается, в этом упражняясь? Кои только цели оно сим преследует?
Тогда попускает... 
Машина возвращается к штатному режиму своего функционирования.

----------

